# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Բուսակերություն

## Շինարար

Նման թեմա կար էս բաժնում, բայց փակվել ա: Եկա իմ շատ կարճատև, հուսամ՝ երկարատև դառնալիք փորձով կիսվեմ: 

Ուրեմն ինչքան ժամանակ ա անցել եմ բուսակերության, նենց չի, որ եսիմինչ կտրականապես մսից հրաժարվում եմ, բայց չեմ առնում, չեմ պատրաստում, դրսում չեմ պատվիրում, բայց ասենք մամայի սարքած տոլմայից չեմ հրաժարվի իհարկե, կամ սալից: Կենդանական սննդից՝ կաթնամթերք ու ձու, մեղր, մսից եմ խուսափում մենակ, տապակած կանաչի՝ ամեն օր՝ մածունով, եփած բանջարեղեն՝ լիմոն եմ մի հատ մզւոմ մեջը ու հետը եփում, որ համով լինի: Համ սարքելն ա ավելի հավես, համ էլ մի տեսակ էներգիայով եմ լցվել, մինչև գիշերը տասներկուսը կարամ աշխատեմ, տասներկուսից հետո էլ մի երկու-երեք ժամ զարթուն մնամ, պետք էլ լինի՝ չեմ կարում քնեմ, առավոտը իննին, ինն անց կես զարթնում եմ, ստացվում ա, որ սաղ-սաղ 5 ժամ եմ քնում, ու չեմ հոգնում, ցերեկների քնկոտությունս որ էդքան հաճախ էի ունենում լրիվ վերացել ա: Այլ մանրամասներին էլ չանդրադառնամ, բայց ասում եմ՝ առայժմ իրան մենակ արդարացնում ա բուսակերությունը:

ավելի փորձառու բուսակերներից ընդունվում են խորհուրդներ:

----------

John (06.03.2016), Sambitbaba (05.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նման թեմա կար էս բաժնում, բայց փակվել ա: Եկա իմ շատ կարճատև, հուսամ՝ երկարատև դառնալիք փորձով կիսվեմ: 
> 
> Ուրեմն ինչքան ժամանակ ա անցել եմ բուսակերության, նենց չի, որ եսիմինչ կտրականապես մսից հրաժարվում եմ, բայց չեմ առնում, չեմ պատրաստում, դրսում չեմ պատվիրում, բայց ասենք մամայի սարքած տոլմայից չեմ հրաժարվի իհարկե, կամ սալից: Կենդանական սննդից՝ կաթնամթերք ու ձու, մեղր, մսից եմ խուսափում մենակ, տապակած կանաչի՝ ամեն օր՝ մածունով, եփած բանջարեղեն՝ լիմոն եմ մի հատ մզւոմ մեջը ու հետը եփում, որ համով լինի: Համ սարքելն ա ավելի հավես, համ էլ մի տեսակ էներգիայով եմ լցվել, մինչև գիշերը տասներկուսը կարամ աշխատեմ, տասներկուսից հետո էլ մի երկու-երեք ժամ զարթուն մնամ, պետք էլ լինի՝ չեմ կարում քնեմ, առավոտը իննին, ինն անց կես զարթնում եմ, ստացվում ա, որ սաղ-սաղ 5 ժամ եմ քնում, ու չեմ հոգնում, ցերեկների քնկոտությունս որ էդքան հաճախ էի ունենում լրիվ վերացել ա: Այլ մանրամասներին էլ չանդրադառնամ, բայց ասում եմ՝ առայժմ իրան մենակ արդարացնում ա բուսակերությունը:
> 
> ավելի փորձառու բուսակերներից ընդունվում են խորհուրդներ:


Էրնեկ քեզ, որ բուսակերության անցնելով էներգիադ ավելացել ա  :Jpit:  Ինձ մենակ օրը երկու տաբլետկա վիտամին D-ն ա փրկում, դե մեկ էլ էն օրերը, որոնք արևով են սկսվում:

Տասը տարի ա օն-օֆ բուսակեր եմ, հազար տեսակի տարբերակ եմ փորձել՝ մաքուր վեգանության անցնելուց, մինչև մենակ կարմիր մսի բացառում ու էկել-հանգել եմ իմ օպտիմալ տարբերակին. հիմնականում բուսակեր, բայց շաբաթը մեկ-երկու անգամ ձուկ, կաթնամթերքը մինիմալ, շաբաթը մեկ-երկու անգամ էլ ձու: Էս տարբերակն օգնում ա, որ սպիտակուց ինչքան պետք ա, ստանամ: Հիմա բուսակերները կվիճեն, որ սպիտակուց կարելի ա նաև բույսերից ստանալ: Համաձայն եմ, բայց սպիտակուցներով հարուստ բուսական սննդից մենակ ոսպն եմ մարսում, մնացած բոլոր տեսակի բաներից վատանում եմ: Հա, մաքուր վեգանության էլ չեմ անցնում նաև մեկ այլ պատճառով, որտև որ հենց սկսում եմ կենդանական ծագման ոչինչ չուտել, միանգամից սուր շնչական վարակները գալիս-կպնում են, ավելի շատ հիվանդ եմ լինում, քան առողջ:

Ու ընդհանրապես, իմ փիլիսոփայությունն էն ա, որ ամեն մարդ պիտի սնվի նենց, ոնց որ իրան ա դուր գալիս կամ իրա մարմնին ա հարմար: Մենք բոլորս տարբեր նյութափոխանակությամբ, գենետիկայով ու կառուցվածքով տարբեր մարդիկ ենք: Էն, ինչը մեկի վրա ընտիր ա գալիս, մյուսին կարա լրիվ կործանի:

----------

boooooooom (06.03.2016), GriFFin (07.03.2016), John (06.03.2016), Շինարար (06.03.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

Բյուր, սպիտակուցների հարցով․ իսկ ընկուզեղենի հետ ո՞նց ես։ Ընկուզեղեն մարսելը պիտի որ դժվար չլինի։

----------

Շինարար (06.03.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շին, ինչքան հասկանում եմ գրառումիցդ, դու թեման բացել ես ոչ թե բուսակերությունը հնարավոր բոլոր տեսակետներից քննարկելու նպատակով, այլ կոնկրետ բուսակերական փորձի, խորհուրդների փոխանակության համար։ Եթե տենց ա, ապա նախորդ թեմայի դառը փորձը հաշվի առնելով՝ առաջարկում եմ, որ թեմայում արտահայտվեն միայն բուսակերության մեջ գոնե մի քիչ փորձ ունեցող մարդիկ, նկատի ունեմ՝ գիտակցված ու կամավոր բուսակերություն անցած կամ թեկուզ ժամանակավոր փորձած (ասենք, մի երկու ամիս հանգամանքների բերումով պարտադրված կերպով մսից զրկված լինելը բուսակերության հաշիվ անել չարժե, իմ կարծիքով)։ Հակառակ դեպքում համարյա համոզված եմ, որ էս թեման էլ ա նույն դաժան բախտին արժանանալու, ինչ նախորդը. կարճ ժամանակում վերածվելու ա հակաբուսակերական քարոզի ու տուրուդմփոցի, նենց, որ եթե պաշտոնապես չփակվի էլ, դու ինքդ ես փոշմանելու, որ բացել ես։

Իսկ եթե լայն քննարկման համար ես բացել, ուրեմն քեզ ծով համբերություն կարելի ա մաղթել ու թռնել էս թեմայից  :Jpit: ։

Որպես ստաժավոր բուսակեր (19 տարվա)՝ սկզբի համար մի երկու կարևոր բան ասեմ, որ արժե հաշվի առնել։
Քանի որ կաթնամթերք, ձու ուտում ես, կալցիումը պիտի որ խնդիր չլինի, բայց երկաթի հարցում արժե ավելի ուշադիր լինել՝ համոզված լինելու համար, որ երկաթի անհրաժեշտ քանակությունը ստանում ես։ Օրինակ, լոբազգիներ, ձավարեղեն, կանաչեղեն աշխատի հնարավորինս շատ ընդգրկել օրաբաժնիդ մեջ։ Կոնկրետ լոբին, ոսպը ամենահարուստ երկաթի աղբյուրներից են բուսակերների համար։ Դե, պարզ ա, որ ամեն օր լոբի չես ուտի, բայց որ շաբաթը մի քանի անգամ որևէ լոբազգի ուտես, լավ կլինի։ Երկաթի հետ կապված նաև մի բան ա պետք հաշվի առնել. կալցիումը լրջորեն խոչընդոտում ա երկաթի յուրացմանը, էնպես որ հնարավորության դեպքում աշխատի երկաթով հարուստ ուտելիքի հետ կալցիումով հարուստ ուտելիք չխառնել, ցանկալի ա՝ երկու ժամ ընդմիջում լինի արանքում, երկաթի լիարժեք յուրացման համար էդքան ա պետք։ Օրինակ, որ մածունով կանաչի ես ուտում, չնայած կանաչու մեջ լիքը երկաթ կա, բայց դրա չնչին մասն ա յուրացվում օրգանիզմիդ կողմից։ Հասկանալի ա, որ դժվար ա ամեն ինչում ու ամեն քայլափոխի էդ ամենը հաշվի առնելն ու դրանով առաջնորդվելը, բայց որ իմանաս ու գոնե աշխատես հնարավորինս հաշվի առնել, թեկուզ երբեմն, ավելի լավ կլինի, էլի։ Հա, իսկ երկաթի լավ յուրացմանը նպաստում ա C վիտամինը։ Ասենք, եթե երկաթով հարուստ սնունդը համադրես բանջարեղենի հետ, լավ կլինի։ Դե, դա բավական հեշտ ա, կարելի ա ապահովել, օրինակ, աղցանների միջոցով, ասենք, ճաշից անմիջապես առաջ աղցան ուտես, եթե չես ուտում։ Կամ թեկուզ հենց եփված բանջարեղեն ուտելով։

Բուսակերների համար կարևոր ա նաև օմեգա–3–ը բավարար չափով ստանալը։ Բուսակերական սննդի մեջ օմեգա–3–ի ամենահարուստ աղբյուրը կտավատի սերմերն են (flax seed)։ Դրանք վաճառում են տուփերով կամ բանկներով, բայց բացելուց հետո սառնարանում ա պետք պահել, թե չէ՝ բարձր ջերմաստիճանում կորցնում ա օգտակարությունը, նաև եփել չարժե նույն պատճառով։ Նաև առնելիս աշխատի անպայման աղացածն առնել, որովհետև ամբողջական սերմերը լավ չեն յուրացվում։ Տարբեր ճաշերի, սալաթների, շիլաների մեջ կարելի ա գցել՝ արդեն պատրաստ լինելուց հետո, օրական 1-2 գդալ։ Կտավատն ընդհանրապես շատ օգտակար բան ա, ու միայն բուսակերներին չի, որ խուրհուրդ ա տրվում մշտապես օգտագործել։

Առայժմ՝ էսքանը, հետո էլի կգրեմ։

----------

boooooooom (06.03.2016), GriFFin (07.03.2016), Ripsim (08.03.2016), Զաքար (06.03.2016), մարդագայլուկ (06.03.2016), Շինարար (06.03.2016)

----------


## ivy

8-9 տարվա բուսակեր եմ, գոհ ու երջանիկ. էն ինտրովերտների ակումբը դարձավ  :Jpit: 

Ժամանակին ունեի երկաթի պակաս, մի շրջան երկաթ էի ընդունում. հիմա էդպիսի խնդիր չունեմ, ամեն ինչ կարգին է: 
Ձու էլ համարյա չեմ ուտում, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ: 
Իսկ կաթնամթերքից՝ կարագից ու պանրից, հրաժարվել չեմ պատրաստվում, շատ եմ սիրում: Մի անգամ փորձեցի վեգանության անցնել, դուր չեկավ, հետ եկա իմ պանիրներին  :Smile: 

Բուսակերության մեջ իմ միակ խնդիրը էն է, որ հաճախ եմ սովածանում ու ահագին շատ եմ ուտում, որ կշտանամ: 
Իսկ էնպես, ոչ մի առողջական խնդիր չունեմ, ընդհակառակը՝ բացառիկ առողջ օրգանիզմ ունեմ, ամեն ինչ կարգին է, էներգիան էլ՝ լիքը:

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ խորհուրդ ես ուզում, Շին: Եթե քեզ լավ ես զգում ու քեզ էդ կենսակերպը դուր է գալիս, շարունակիր նույն ձևով, ինչ խնդիր կա  :Smile:

----------

Զաքար (06.03.2016), մարդագայլուկ (06.03.2016), Շինարար (06.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ խորհուրդ ես ուզում, Շին: Եթե քեզ լավ ես զգում ու քեզ էդ կենսակերպը դուր է գալիս, շարունակիր նույն ձևով, ինչ խնդիր կա


Չգիետմ՝ ուզեցա նախ ձեզ հետ կիսվեմ, որ փորձում եմ :ԴԴ Երկրոդն էլ գուցե էս էներգիայի ավելցուկը ժամանակավոր ա, անհասկանալիորեն լիցքերով լի լինելը հետո փոխվի, չեմ իմանում:

----------

ivy (06.03.2016)

----------


## Chuk

32 տարվա բուսակեր եմ: Դժգոհ չեմ: Չնայած, իհարկա, միս էլ եմ ուտում:
Կներեք օֆտոպի համար: Հավատացնում եմ, որ ծաղր չի: Ուղղակի ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հաշտվում բուսակեր տերմինի հետ: Ախր բոլոր մարդիկ են բուսակեր:

----------

Arpine (24.03.2017), boooooooom (06.03.2016), CactuSoul (07.03.2016), Progart (23.04.2019), Լեո (06.03.2016), Հարդ (22.05.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> 32 տարվա բուսակեր եմ: Դժգոհ չեմ: Չնայած, իհարկա, միս էլ եմ ուտում:
> Կներեք օֆտոպի համար: Հավատացնում եմ, որ ծաղր չի: Ուղղակի ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հաշտվում բուսակեր տերմինի հետ: Ախր բոլոր մարդիկ են բուսակեր:


ՕՔեյ, անմսակեր, լիքը բառեր կան, որ եթե բառացի փորձես ընկալել, իրանց ներկայի նշանակությունը ամբողջությամբ չեն ծածկում, բայց արդեն բոլորիս կողմից ընկալելի են իրենց իմաստով: Անմիատս ա անկապ տեղը բառերի հետևից ընկնել: Ասենք անթրաշ մարդը թրաշով ա լինու, թե՞ թրաշով մարդն անթրաշ: Արեք ակումբի ադմիններով օֆֆտոպով մի զբաղվեք, հա՞:

----------

Tiger29 (06.03.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> ՕՔեյ, անմսակեր, լիքը բառեր կան, որ եթե բառացի փորձես ընկալել, իրանց ներկայի նշանակությունը ամբողջությամբ չեն ծածկում, բայց արդեն բոլորիս կողմից ընկալելի են իրենց իմաստով: Անմիատս ա անկապ տեղը բառերի հետևից ընկնել: Ասենք անթրաշ մարդը թրաշով ա լինու, թե՞ թրաշով մարդն անթրաշ: Արեք ակումբի ադմիններով օֆֆտոպով մի զբաղվեք, հա՞:


Անթրաշն ու թրաշով իրարից լրիվ տարբերվող բաներ են. անթրաշն էն ա, որ չի հետևել թրաշին, աճել ա, թրաշովը՝ որ հատուկ աճացրել ա:
Բայց արի հասկանանք, որ սա էնքան էլ օֆտոպ չէր, իսկապես վատ տերմին ա ու ես նույնիսկ մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ բուսակեր տերմինին հակադարձում ու ասում են, որ ոչ թե իրանք են բուսակեր, այլ իրանց էդպես ասողն ա մսակեր:

Բայց չերկարացնենք, ռեպլիկ էր, արեցի: Իսկապես տերմինը դուրս չի գալիս:

----------

CactuSoul (07.03.2016), Շինարար (06.03.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չգիետմ՝ ուզեցա նախ ձեզ հետ կիսվեմ, որ փորձում եմ :ԴԴ Երկրոդն էլ գուցե էս էներգիայի ավելցուկը ժամանակավոր ա, անհասկանալիորեն լիցքերով լի լինելը հետո փոխվի, չեմ իմանում:


Էդ էներգիայի պահը, ինչքան նկատել եմ, անհատական ա բուսակերության դեպքում։ Ես, օրինակ, շատերից եմ լսել, որ բուսակեր դառնալուց հետո էներգիայով են լցվում, իրենց ավելի առույգ են զգում և այլն։ Կոնկրետ էներգիայի առումով անձամբ ես իմ մեջ փոփոխություն չեմ նկատել. էներգիաս ոնց քիչ կար, տենց քիչ էլ մնացել ա  :LOL: ։ Ամեն դեպքում վատացում չի գրանցվել, էդ հաստատ։ Իսկ ընդհանուր առողջական տեսակետից, դե, մինչև բուսակեր դառնալս էլ տենց առանձնապես բողոքներ չունեի. միակ խնդիրս մարսողությունն ա եղել, հաճախ էի ստամոքսի, մարսողության հետ կապված խնդիրներ ունենում, չեմ ասում՝ եսիմինչ լուրջ, բայց դա միշտ թույլ տեղս ա եղել, այսպես ասած։ Իսկ բուսակերության անցնելուց հետո էդ խնդիրը լրիվ լուծվել ա։ Իհարկե, բուսակերության անցնելուն զուգահեռ նաև ընդհանուր սննդակարգիս եմ սկսել ավելի շատ ուշադրություն դարձնել. ընդհանրապես վնասակար սննդից հրաժարվելը կամ հնարավորինս խուսափելը, սննդային համատեղելիությանն ուշադրություն դարձնելը, էս բոլորն էդ հարցում մեծ դեր են ունեցել կոնկրետ ինձ համար։

Մինչև ԱՄՆ գալս երբևէ չեմ ստուգվել որևէ սննդանյութի կամ վիտամինի պակաս ունենալ–չունենալս պարզելու համար։ Բայց ԱՄՆ–ում ինչքան ստուգվել եմ, միշտ ամեն ինչ նորմայի մեջ ա եղել, մենակ մոտ երկու տարի առաջ D վիտամինի պակաս ունեի, սկսեցի D վիտամին խմել։ Երկաթի պակասությունը, որ ամենատարածվածն ա համարվում բուսակերների դեպքում, երբեք չեմ ունեցել։ Բայց ընդհանրապես շատ տարածված ա, ընդ որում՝ թե՛ բուսակերների, թե՛ մսակերների շրջանում։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ շատերն ուղղակի նենց են համադրում սնունդը, որ երկաթը չի յուրացվում։ 

Հիշում եմ,՝ հենց սկզբից, ամեն անգամ, երբ տղայիս արյունը ստուգել էինք տալիս, ոչ մի բանի պակաս չէր լինում, մեր մանկաբույժը, որն առանձնապես հիացած չէր տղայիս բուսակեր լինելու փաստով, բայց, ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի բժիշկների ճնշող մեծամասնության, էնքան տեղեկացված էր, որ հասկանար, որ առողջ երեխա մեծացնելու համար միս ուտելը պարտադիր չի, թեև համարում էր, որ դժվար ա, ամեն անգամ ասում էր՝ չգիտեմ՝ ոնց ես պահում երեխայիդ, որ սենց ոչ մի բանի պակաս չունի, բայց շարունակի նույն ձևով, ու միշտ ասում էր, որ իր պացիենտների մեջ շատ երեխաներ, որ իսկի բուսակեր չեն, հաճախ երկաթի պակաս են ունենում։ Ուղղակի էդ երկաթի խնդիրն իմանալով՝ ես միշտ հատուկ հետևել եմ, որ բավարար չափով երկաթով հարուստ սնունդ ստանա, ու որ կալցիումը միշտ առանձին լինի, չխոչընդոտի յուրացմանը։ 

Ամեն դեպքում, ոնց որ Բյուրն ասեց, օրգանիզմները տարբեր են, ու տարբեր են նաև դրանց պահանջները, էս կամ էն սննդանյութի յուրացման առանձնահատկությունները։ Ուղղակի ես ու Բյուրը դրանից մի քիչ տարբեր եզրակացություններ ենք անում  :Jpit: ։ Ես չեմ համարում, որ առողջ լինելու համար ինչ ուզում ես, ինչքան ուզում ես ու երբ ուզում ես, պիտի ուտես։ Համարում եմ, որ տեղեկացված լինելով էն մասին, թե որ սննդատեսակը ինչ սննդային արժեք ու ազդեցություն ունի ընդհանուր առմամբ, հաշվի առնես էդ ամենը ու աշխատես հնարավորինս հետևել՝ նաև հաշվի առնելով սեփական օրգանիզմի առանձնահատկությունները, ուշադրություն դարձնելով կերածիդ ազդեցությանը ու նաև դրանով առաջնորդվելով։ Ու ամենակարևորը՝ երբ սկսում ես ճիշտ սնվել, թեկուզ որոշ բաներ «սրտիդ ուզածին» հակառակ անելով, ժամանակի ընթացքում օրգանիզմդ ինքն ա սկսում պահանջել էն, ինչն օգտակար ա, ու մերժել էն, ինչը վնասակար ա։ Ու ի վերջո ստացվում ա նենց, որ ուտում ես էն ամենը, ինչ ուզում ես, ուղղակի արդեն վնասակար բաները չես էլ ուզում ուտել։ Իսկ արդեն, կոպիտ ասած, տարիներով «փչացրած» օրգանիզմի ամեն քմահաճույքին հետևելը ես առողջ մոտեցում չեմ համարում. դա նույնն ա, որ ալկոհոլիկի սիրտը ալկոհոլ պահանջի, ասենք՝ ուրեմն էդ ա իրա համար լավ ու օգտակար, ուրեմն պիտի խմի։

----------

John (07.03.2016), Progart (23.04.2019), Զաքար (06.03.2016), մարդագայլուկ (06.03.2016), Շինարար (06.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, սպիտակուցների հարցով․ իսկ ընկուզեղենի հետ ո՞նց ես։ Ընկուզեղեն մարսելը պիտի որ դժվար չլինի։


Ընկուզեղենի հետ լավ եմ, բայց էդքան շատ ուտել չի լինում, ինչքան պետք ա նորմալ քանակի սպիտակուց ստանալու համար: Համ էլ ես ձկից ու ձվից շատ գոհ եմ ու չեմ պատրաստվում հրաժարվել: Միանգամից լիքը կարևոր նյութեր եմ ստանում դրանցով: 

Շին, անպայման վիտամին D-ին ուշադրություն դարձրու: Հիմնականում դրանից ա, որ ձմռանն էներգիան լրիվ կորցնում ենք: Անցյալ տարի ստուգվեցի, իմը նորմալ էր, բայց արդեն չորրորդ ձմեռն էր հյուսիսներում: էս տարի չեմ ստուգվել, չգիտեմ, բայց վիտամին D խմելը փրկում ա:

----------

Շինարար (06.03.2016)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

Ես էլ եմ փաստորեն ահագին ստաժավոր բուսակեր (10-11 տարի): Կաթնամթերք օգտագործում եմ: Ձու նեա: Տարին մի երկու անգամ կարող ա էն հավի սպիտակ մսից մի քիչ ուտեմ, բայց նենց սարքած, որ մսի համը մաքսիմալ քիչ զգացվի: Ծովամթերքներ գրեթե չեմ օգտագործում:

Ինձ համար էլ ա ամենամեծ պրոբլեմը շատակերությունը  :Jpit:  Ինչքան ուտում եմ, մեկ ա անընդհատ սոված եմ: Դրա համար շատ անկանոն եմ սնվում ու ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում դիետաս կարգավորել: Շատ ջուր խմելն էլ չի օգնում: Մեկ էլ շատ միօրինակ եմ սնվում, ասենք կարող ա մի երկու ամիս անընդհատ նույն բանը ուտեմ մինչև հոգնեմ: Մի խոսքով եթե հավես բուսակերական ռեցեպտներ գիտեք, ես շատ ուրախ կլինեմ դրանք իմանալ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ եմ փաստորեն ահագին ստաժավոր բուսակեր (10-11 տարի): Կաթնամթերք օգտագործում եմ, բացի ձվից: Տարին մի երկու անգամ կարող ա էն հավի սպիտակ մսից մի քիչ ուտեմ, բայց նենց սարքած, որ մսի համը մաքսիմալ քիչ զգացվի: Ծովամթերքներ գրեթե չեմ օգտագործում:
> 
> Ինձ համար էլ ա ամենամեծ պրոբլեմը շատակերությունը  Ինչքան ուտում եմ, մեկ ա անընդհատ սոված եմ: Դրա համար շատ անկանոն եմ սնվում ու ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում դիետաս կարգավորել: Շատ ջուր խմելն էլ չի օգնում: Մեկ էլ շատ միօրինակ եմ սնվում, ասենք կարող ա մի երկու ամիս անընդհատ նույն բանը ուտեմ մինչև հոգնեմ: Մի խոսքով եթե հավես *բուսակերական ռեցեպտներ գիտեք*, ես շատ ուրախ կլինեմ դրանք իմանալ:


Ընդհանրապես, բուսական սննդի ամենամեծ գաղտնիքը համեմունքներն են: Շատերի մոտ տարածված կարծիք կա, որ բուսական սնունդն անհամ ա: Ու իրոք անհամ ա, եթե համեմատես նույն չափով համեմված մսի հետ: Բայց եթե համեմունքներ ես ավելացնում, բուսականն ավելի համով ա դառնում հենց էն պատճառով, որ շատ բուսատեսակներ համեմունքներն ավելի լավ են կլանում, քան միսը: Կարամ պարզ մի օրինակ ասեմ. փորձի սոխ ու գազար իրար հետ տապակել, ավելացրու լիքը համեմունքներ, տես ինչ ընտիր բան ա դառնում:

----------

GriFFin (07.03.2016), մարդագայլուկ (06.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

Համի առումով ես ապավինում եմ լիմոնին ու մածունին, նու՝ յոգուրտ էլի: չգիտեմ՝ կարելի ա, թե չէ, լիմոնը հետ եփում եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համի առումով ես ապավինում եմ լիմոնին ու մածունին, նու՝ յոգուրտ էլի: չգիտեմ՝ կարելի ա, թե չէ, լիմոնը հետ եփում եմ:


Լիմոնի կեղևի քերուկ փորձե՞լ ես: Ընտիրագույն բան ա: Իհարկե էդ դեպքում պարտադիր պայման ա, որ էկո լիմոն լինի, թե չէ կթունավորվես:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ընկուզեղենի հետ լավ եմ, բայց էդքան շատ ուտել չի լինում, ինչքան պետք ա նորմալ քանակի սպիտակուց ստանալու համար: Համ էլ ես ձկից ու ձվից շատ գոհ եմ ու չեմ պատրաստվում հրաժարվել: Միանգամից լիքը կարևոր նյութեր եմ ստանում դրանցով:


Ընկուզեղենը շատ ուտել խորհուրդ չի էլ տրվում, լավ չի շատը։ Համարվում ա, որ ամեն մարդ մի բուռ՝ իր բռի չափով ընկուզեղեն ուտի օրական։ Դրանից ավելն, ասում են, վնասակար ա նույնիսկ։ 




> Շին, անպայման վիտամին D-ին ուշադրություն դարձրու: Հիմնականում դրանից ա, որ ձմռանն էներգիան լրիվ կորցնում ենք: Անցյալ տարի ստուգվեցի, իմը նորմալ էր, բայց արդեն չորրորդ ձմեռն էր հյուսիսներում: էս տարի չեմ ստուգվել, չգիտեմ, բայց վիտամին D խմելը փրկում ա:


Հա, D վիտամին–ը, հատկապես ձեր անարև կողմերում, հաստատ անհրաժեշտություն ա։ Ու կարծում եմ՝ ոչ միայն բուսակերների համար։

----------

Շինարար (07.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

Իկս վիտամին Դ-ն չի կուտակվում տարվա համա՞ր:ԴԴ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընկուզեղենը շատ ուտել խորհուրդ չի էլ տրվում, լավ չի շատը։ Համարվում ա, որ ամեն մարդ մի բուռ՝ իր բռի չափով ընկուզեղեն ուտի օրական։ Դրանից ավելն, ասում են, վնասակար ա նույնիսկ։


Ես չեմ էլ նայում ով ինչ ա խորհուրդ տալիս, գիտես էդ  :Jpit:  Չեմ կարում ուտեմ, ուրեմն չեմ ուտում:




> Հա, D վիտամին–ը, հատկապես ձեր անարև կողմերում, հաստատ անհրաժեշտություն ա։ Ու կարծում եմ՝ ոչ միայն բուսակերների համար։


Հա, հատկապես մուգ մաշկով-մուգ աչք-ունքով մարդկանց համար ա անհրաժեշտություն: Դեռ ես որպես պարտաճանաչ ձկնաձվակեր ավելի լավ վիճակում եմ: Շատերը հենց առաջին ձմեռվանից ճըտ են լինում՝ անկախ բուսակեր լինել-չլինելուց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իկս վիտամին Դ-ն չի կուտակվում տարվա համա՞ր:ԴԴ


Կուտակվում ա, բայց կուտակվելու առիթ պիտի լինի: Հայաստանի գյոզալ արևը լրիվ հերիք ա ձմեռը յոլա տանելու համար, բայց էս անարև տեղերում ամառն էլ կարգին արևի էրես չենք տեսնում:

----------

Շինարար (07.03.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ անընդհատ սոված չեմ  :Jpit: ։ Ուղղակի ես էլ ուրիշ խնդիր ունեմ. ուտելու բան դժվարությամբ եմ գտնում հաճախ։ Բայց էդ էլ նրանից ա, որ բացի բուսակեր լինելուց, ընդհանուր առմամբ պահանջներս չափից դուրս խիստ են. համ համատեղելիությունն եմ հաշվի առնում, համ օգտակարությունը, համ էլ համը պիտի դուրս գա, իսկ ես համերի առումով էլ եմ ահավոր չմահավան. լիքը բաներ չեմ ուտում։ Իմ դեպքում, ինձ թվում ա, խնդիրը հենց բուսակերությունը չի։ Ուղղակի պիտի ավելի շատ սարքեմ ուտելիք, որովհետև պատրաստի ուտելիքները շատ քիչ են, որոնք ինձ համար ուտելի են՝ թե՛ օգտակարության, թե՛ դուր գալու առումով։ Իսկ էդքան հաճախ ուտելիք սարքելու հավես ո՞վ ունի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Շինարար

> Կուտակվում ա, բայց կուտակվելու առիթ պիտի լինի: Հայաստանի գյոզալ արևը լրիվ հերիք ա ձմեռը յոլա տանելու համար, բայց էս անարև տեղերում ամառն էլ կարգին արևի էրես չենք տեսնում:


Ես անցած ամառ Եգիպտոսում հավանաբար էնքան եմ կուտակել, որ մինչև էս ամառվա Եգիպտոս, բարով խերով իհարկե, հերիք աԴԴ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ անընդհատ սոված չեմ ։ Ուղղակի ես էլ ուրիշ խնդիր ունեմ. ուտելու բան դժվարությամբ եմ գտնում հաճախ։ Բայց էդ էլ նրանից ա, որ բացի բուսակեր լինելուց, ընդհանուր առմամբ պահանջներս չափից դուրս խիստ են. համ համատեղելիությունն եմ հաշվի առնում, համ օգտակարությունը, համ էլ համը պիտի դուրս գա, իսկ ես համերի առումով էլ եմ ահավոր չմահավան. լիքը բաներ չեմ ուտում։ Իմ դեպքում, ինձ թվում ա, խնդիրը հենց բուսակերությունը չի։ Ուղղակի պիտի ավելի շատ սարքեմ ուտելիք, որովհետև պատրաստի ուտելիքները շատ քիչ են, որոնք ինձ համար ուտելի են՝ թե՛ օգտակարության, թե՛ դուր գալու առումով։ Իսկ էդքան հաճախ ուտելուք սարքելու հավես ո՞վ ունի ։


Ես էլ անընդհատ սոված չեմ: Հակառակը՝ իմ սովածանալը լրիվ ժամով ա, ու որ ասում են՝ լավ ա օրը հինգ անգամ, բայց քիչ-քիչ ուտելը, հեչ չեմ հասկանում: Իմը չորով երեք անգամ ա: Մենակ սթրեսված ժամանակ ա, որ անընդհատ սոված եմ: Բայց դե շոկոլադով եմ դրա դեմն առնում. մի երկու կտոր շոկոլադ, էլ ուտելս չի գալիս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես անցած ամառ Եգիպտոսում հավանաբար էնքան եմ կուտակել, որ մինչև էս ամառվա Եգիպտոս, բարով խերով իհարկե, հերիք աԴԴ


Հա, ճիշտ ա, դու Եգիպտոսից լավ պաշար ես բերել  :Jpit:  Ես վերջին անգամ ճռճռիկ, մի քանի ամիս տևողությամբ ամառ 2011-ին եմ տեսել, էն մի երկու շաբաթով Երևան գնալը, պլյուս ստեղի սուտի ամառը քիչ են օգուտ տալիս:

----------

Շինարար (07.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժող, մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ անընդհատ սոված չեմ ։ Ուղղակի ես էլ ուրիշ խնդիր ունեմ. ուտելու բան դժվարությամբ եմ գտնում հաճախ։ Բայց էդ էլ նրանից ա, որ բացի բուսակեր լինելուց, ընդհանուր առմամբ պահանջներս չափից դուրս խիստ են. համ համատեղելիությունն եմ հաշվի առնում, համ օգտակարությունը, համ էլ համը պիտի դուրս գա, իսկ ես համերի առումով էլ եմ ահավոր չմահավան. լիքը բաներ չեմ ուտում։ Իմ դեպքում, ինձ թվում ա, խնդիրը հենց բուսակերությունը չի։ Ուղղակի պիտի ավելի շատ սարքեմ ուտելիք, որովհետև պատրաստի ուտելիքները շատ քիչ են, որոնք ինձ համար ուտելի են՝ թե՛ օգտակարության, թե՛ դուր գալու առումով։ Իսկ էդքան հաճախ ուտելիք սարքելու հավես ո՞վ ունի ։


Ես առայժմ չեմ սովածանում ու ասեմ, որ շատ չեմ էլ ուտում, նորմալ՝ ամեն ժումը երեք-չորս հարյուր գրամ, օրը երեք անգամ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ձեր գրառումները կարդալուց հետո հասկանում եմ, որ ես կյանքում երբեք բուսակեր չեմ դառնա, ես հաստատ զահլա չեմ ունենա անընդհատ մտածեմ, որն որ պիտի ինչ-որ հատուկ բաներ ուտեմ, որ անհրաժեշտ վիտամիններն ու միներալները ստանամ:

----------

Chuk (07.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (07.03.2016), Աթեիստ (07.03.2016), Լեո (15.02.2020), Տրիբուն (22.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ձեր գրառումները կարդալուց հետո հասկանում եմ, որ ես կյանքում երբեք բուսակեր չեմ դառնա, ես հաստատ զահլա չեմ ունենա անընդհատ մտածեմ, որն որ պիտի ինչ-որ հատուկ բաներ ուտեմ, որ անհրաժեշտ վիտամիններն ու միներալները ստանամ:


Բայց ես հեչ էլ չեմ մտածում  :Beee:  ինչ ուզում, ուտում եմ:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (07.03.2016), Շինարար (07.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ձեր գրառումները կարդալուց հետո հասկանում եմ, որ ես կյանքում երբեք բուսակեր չեմ դառնա, ես հաստատ զահլա չեմ ունենա անընդհատ մտածեմ, որն որ պիտի ինչ-որ հատուկ բաներ ուտեմ, որ անհրաժեշտ վիտամիններն ու միներալները ստանամ:


Հայկ, բայց միս ուտելիս էլ կարաս մտածես, եթե հետաքրքրված ես առողջ սնվելով, ասենք՝ ուզում ես քաշ հավաքել՝ մարզումներիդ ընթացքում և այլն: Ուղղակի մարդկանց մեծ մասը, այդ թվում ես, անկապ ինչ ուզում ուտում ենք, բայց նենց չի էլի, որ եթե միս ես ուտում, ամեն բան ստանում ես: Ասելս էն ա, էս վիտամինների, միներալների առումով խորանալը հատուկ բուսակերական բան չի՝ իմ կարծիքով:

----------

Արշակ (11.03.2016), մարդագայլուկ (07.03.2016), Ուլուանա (07.03.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ձեր գրառումները կարդալուց հետո հասկանում եմ, որ ես կյանքում երբեք բուսակեր չեմ դառնա, ես հաստատ զահլա չեմ ունենա անընդհատ մտածեմ, որն որ պիտի ինչ-որ հատուկ բաներ ուտեմ, որ անհրաժեշտ վիտամիններն ու միներալները ստանամ:


Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ, իրականում մենակ բուսակերության դեպքում չի, որ պետք ա դրա մասին մտածել  :Tongue: ։ Քեզ թվում ա՝ մսակերները որ չեն մտածում, ուրեմն կարիք չունե՞ն։ Ուղղակի բուսակերները, քանի որ շատ դեպքերում բուսակեր են դառնում ավելի առողջ սնվելու համար (թեև ոչ միայն, ինչպես, օրինակ, ես), դրա համար իրանք շատ դեպքերում ավելի լայն առումով են հետաքրքրված լինում առողջ լինելով, այսինքն՝ զուտ միս չուտելով չեն սահմանափակվում, նաև ուրիշ բաների վրա են ուշադրություն դարձնում ու աշխատում հետևել։ Ես, օրինակ, հեչ չէի ասի, թե իմ ճանաչած մարդկանց մեջ ինչ–որ սննդանյութերի պակաս ունեցողներն ավելի շատ բուսակերներ են։

----------

մարդագայլուկ (07.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Փաստորեն, ըստ Բյուրակնի, ես էլ եմ բուսակեր, ուղղակի վրաս խաբար չկա  :Jpit: 
Ավելի շատ բանջարեղեն ու մրգեր եմ սիրում/ուտում, մսի մասին սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ հազիվ թե հիշեմ, հիշելիս էլ ավելի շուտ ձուկ ու հավ կուզեմ, ձու շաբաթներով չեմ ուտում, կաթնամթերքը՝ չափավոր․․․
Բայց, ըստ իս, սա բուսակերության հետ կապ չունի։ Եթե բուսակեր ես, ուրեմն միսը պիտի որ ընդհանրապես բացառած լինես։ Նույնիսկ տարին մեկ միս ուտողն արդեն բուսակեր չի, ԻՀԿ։

----------


## ivy

> *Ես էլ անընդհատ սոված չեմ:* Հակառակը՝ իմ սովածանալը լրիվ ժամով ա, ու որ ասում են՝ լավ ա օրը հինգ անգամ, բայց քիչ-քիչ ուտելը, հեչ չեմ հասկանում: Իմը չորով երեք անգամ ա: Մենակ սթրեսված ժամանակ ա, որ անընդհատ սոված եմ: Բայց դե շոկոլադով եմ դրա դեմն առնում. մի երկու կտոր շոկոլադ, էլ ուտելս չի գալիս:


Բյուր, բայց դու, ոնց հակացա, ամեն ինչ էլ կամ համարյա ամեն ինչ էլ ուտում ես, էլ ինչ բուսակեր ու էլ ինչ սոված  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Փաստորեն, ըստ Բյուրակնի, ես էլ եմ բուսակեր, ուղղակի վրաս խաբար չկա 
> Ավելի շատ բանջարեղեն ու մրգեր եմ սիրում/ուտում, մսի մասին սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ հազիվ թե հիշեմ, հիշելիս էլ ավելի շուտ ձուկ ու հավ կուզեմ, ձու շաբաթներով չեմ ուտում, կաթնամթերքը՝ չափավոր․․․
> Բայց, ըստ իս, սա բուսակերության հետ կապ չունի։ Եթե բուսակեր ես, ուրեմն միսը պիտի որ ընդհանրապես բացառած լինես։ Նույնիսկ տարին մեկ միս ուտողն արդեն բուսակեր չի, ԻՀԿ։


Դե եթե բուսակերությանը որպես կրոն վերաբերվես՝ հա, բուսակեր չես, բայց եթե իրոք տարին մեկ անգամ ես միս ուտում կամ երեք-չորս, ամեն դեպքում նշանակում ա, որ հիմնականում սնվում ես էն նույն սննդով, որով բուսակերները: Ասենք՝ ես չեմ ծխում, բայց տարին մի երկու-երեք անգամ փստացնելուն դեմ չեմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ եթե լեյբլավորենք՝ ծխող-չծխող, ես չծխող լեյբլի տակ եմ ամեն դեպքում: Նույնիսկ եթե որպես կրոն կրոնի վերաբերվես, կա՞ տենց հավատացյալ, որ երբեք մեղք չի գործում, ասենք՝  որոշ մերձավորների չի սիրում էնպես, ինչպես իր անձը, բայց մնում ա քրիստոնյա, կամ չորս տարին մեկ Ռամադանին ցերեկով մի բռթուջ հաց ա մեջ անում, բայց չի դադարում մուսուլման լինելուց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց դու, ոնց հակացա, ամեն ինչ էլ կամ համարյա ամեն ինչ էլ ուտում ես, էլ ինչ բուսակեր ու էլ ինչ սոված


Ռիփ, ճիշտ հակառակը, իմ սահմանափակումները ձերինից շատ են: Մսեղենից մենակ ձուկ եմ ուտում, էն էլ շաբաթը երկու օր, կաթնամթերքից մենակ կարագ, իսկ լոբազգի-բան ընդհանրապես չեմ ուտում:

----------

ivy (07.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն, ըստ Բյուրակնի, ես էլ եմ բուսակեր, ուղղակի վրաս խաբար չկա 
> Ավելի շատ բանջարեղեն ու մրգեր եմ սիրում/ուտում, մսի մասին սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ հազիվ թե հիշեմ, հիշելիս էլ ավելի շուտ ձուկ ու հավ կուզեմ, ձու շաբաթներով չեմ ուտում, կաթնամթերքը՝ չափավոր․․․
> Բայց, ըստ իս, սա բուսակերության հետ կապ չունի։ Եթե բուսակեր ես, ուրեմն միսը պիտի որ ընդհանրապես բացառած լինես։ Նույնիսկ տարին մեկ միս ուտողն արդեն բուսակեր չի, ԻՀԿ։


Կակտուս, ձուկ ուտող բուսակերներն առանձին կատեգորիա են: Բուսակերներն իրանց պրիզնատ չեն գալիս, բայց պրակտիկ տեսանկյունից հեշտ ա ասելը բուսակեր եմ, երբ որևէ հավաք ա, ու սննդային սահմանափակումներից են հարցնում

----------

GriFFin (07.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Դե եթե բուսակերությանը որպես կրոն վերաբերվես՝ հա, բուսակեր չես, բայց եթե իրոք տարին մեկ անգամ ես միս ուտում կամ երեք-չորս, ամեն դեպքում նշանակում ա, որ հիմնականում սնվում ես էն նույն սննդով, որով բուսակերները: Ասենք՝ ես չեմ ծխում, բայց տարին մի երկու-երեք անգամ փստացնելուն դեմ չեմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ եթե լեյբլավորենք՝ ծխող-չծխող, ես չծխող լեյբլի տակ եմ ամեն դեպքում: Նույնիսկ եթե որպես կրոն կրոնի վերաբերվես, կա՞ տենց հավատացյալ, որ երբեք մեղք չի գործում, ասենք՝  որոշ մերձավորների չի սիրում էնպես, ինչպես իր անձը, բայց մնում ա քրիստոնյա, կամ չորս տարին մեկ Ռամադանին ցերեկով մի բռթուջ հաց ա մեջ անում, բայց չի դադարում մուսուլման լինելուց:


Ինչ համով ես գրել, Շին  :Jpit: 

Հա, ես երևի ծայրահեղ եմ, որովհետև էդ քո ասած դեպքերին էլ եմ նույն կերպ վերաբերվում։ Ասենք՝ եթե ինձ հարցնեն՝ «քրիստոնյա՞ ես», չեմ իմանա՝ ինչ պատասխան տալ։ Կամ պիտի ասեմ՝ «ավելի շուտ այո, քան ոչ»։ Միանշանակ «այո» կամ «ոչ» ասել կդժվարանամ։
Ընդհանուր առմամբ, իհարկե, դու ավելի ճիշտ ես, քան ես։

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կակտուս, ձուկ ուտող բուսակերներն առանձին կատեգորիա են: Բուսակերներն իրանց պրիզնատ չեն գալիս, բայց պրակտիկ տեսանկյունից հեշտ ա ասելը բուսակեր եմ, երբ որևէ հավաք ա, ու սննդային սահմանափակումներից են հարցնում


Ես ինձ կդասակարգեմ որպես գրեթե բուսակեր  :Jpit: 
Ասենք՝ գարեջրի հետ հավեսով ջերկի եմ ուտում, ու թեկուզ հենց մենակ էդ արդեն ինձ թույլ չի տա հոժար կամքով բուսակեր կոչվել։ Որ մտածում եմ, երևի թե ուղղակի սահմանափակումներ չեմ ուզում, այսինքն եթե նույնիսկ ամբողջ կյանքս բույսերով սնվեմ, մեկ ա, ուզում եմ իմանալ, որ պարզապես դա եմ ուզում, դրա համար եմ դա ուտում (ոչ թե որոշել եմ՝ դրա համար), ու եթե [տեսականորեն] ուզենամ միս ուտել, դրա բոլոր տեսակի իրավունքներն ունենամ։

----------

Ձայնալար (07.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչ համով ես գրել, Շին 
> 
> Հա, ես երևի ծայրահեղ եմ, որովհետև էդ քո ասած դեպքերին էլ եմ նույն կերպ վերաբերվում։ Ասենք՝ եթե ինձ հարցնեն՝ «քրիստոնյա՞ ես», չեմ իմանա՝ ինչ պատասխան տալ։ Կամ պիտի ասեմ՝ «ավելի շուտ այո, քան ոչ»։ Միանշանակ «այո» կամ «ոչ» ասել կդժվարանամ։
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ, իհարկե, դու ավելի ճիշտ ես, քան ես։


Դու մեղսավոր բուսակեր ես  :Jpit: 

Ընդհանրապես պիտակներ ես էլ չեմ սիրում, հատկապես կրոնի հարցում, ասենք՝ ագնոստիկ, աթեիստ, հավատացյալ, բայց եթե հիմնականում բուսական սննդով եմ սնվում, ի՞նչ պիտակի տակ կարող եմ քննարկել դրա առավելություններն ու թերությունները, եթե ոչ բուսակերություն:

----------

CactuSoul (07.03.2016), Ձայնալար (07.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես, ես էլ չեմ սիրում պիտակներ, ու հատկապես ներվայնանում եմ, երբ բուսակերներն են սկսում, թե՝ դու բուսակեր չես, ձուկ ուտողը բուսակեր չի, ձու ուտողը բուսակեր չի, սենց, նենց, ձուն թարգի, որ բուսակեր լինես: Ոչ էլ երազում եմ բուսակեր կոչվելու մասին, ինչպես հաճախ Հայաստանի էն էկոակտիվիստ քուլ ջահելներն են անում: Էդ բոլոր տեսակի պիտակների վրա թքած ունեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ երբ մտնում եմ ռեստորան, իմ ուզած սնունդը ստանալու համար պիտի հատուկ բուսակերական բան խնդրեմ կամ երբ ինտերնետում ռեցեպտներ եմ փորփրում, բուսակերական բաժիններ եմ մտնում:

----------


## Chuk

Հետո էլ ինձ ասում են, թե օֆտոպում եմ, երբ ասում եմ, որ բուսակեր եմ  :Beee:

----------

Progart (23.04.2019), Աթեիստ (07.03.2016), Լեո (15.02.2020)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ռիփ, ճիշտ հակառակը, իմ սահմանափակումները ձերինից շատ են: Մսեղենից մենակ ձուկ եմ ուտում, էն էլ շաբաթը երկու օր, կաթնամթերքից մենակ կարագ, իսկ լոբազգի-բան ընդհանրապես չեմ ուտում:


Բյուր, էդ ո՞նց են քո սահմանափակումները մերինից շատ, չհասկացա։ Ռիփն, ինչքան գիտեմ, ծովամթերք էլ ընդհանրապես չի ուտում, ձու էլ համարյա։ Դու համ ձու ես ուտում, համ ձուկ, մի ժամանակ ավելի ցածրակարգ ծովային կենդանիներ էլ էիր ուտում, հիմա՝ չգիտեմ, դրա մասին բան չես ասել ոնց որ, կաթնամթերքից էլ լրիվ զերծ չես մնում։ Իսկ լոբազգիներ չուտելդ ի՞նչ կապ ունի բուսակերության հետ, որ նշում ես։ Տվյալ դեպքում խոսքն էս կամ էն չափով բուսակեր լինելու մասին էր, եթե կարելի ա տենց ասել, իսկ լոբազգիներ չուտելն ընդամենը սննդային նախընտրություն ա՝ բուսակերւթյան հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող, նկատի ունեմ՝ դա քեզ ոչնչով ավելի բուսակեր չի դարձնում։

Իսկ իմից հաստատ ավելի շատ չեն սահմանափակումներդ։ Նենց չի, որ մրցում ենք, թե ով ումից ավելի շատ սահմանափակումներ ունի, բայց որ ասեցիր, ես էլ ասեմ, էլի  :Jpit: . ես ընդհանրապես ոչ մի կենդանի չեմ ուտում՝ ոչ ցածրակարգ, ոչ բարձրակարգ, ձու էլ համարյա չեմ ուտում, այսինքն՝ ինքս երբեք չեմ սարքում ինձ համար, երբեք չեմ սարքում նենց բան, որի մեջ ձու կա, ուղղակի հազվադեպ կարող ա ուտեմ բաներ, որոնք ձու են պարունակում, օրինակ՝ պիցցա, հազարից մեկ թխվածքեղեն։ Կաթնամթերքից մենակ պանիր ու մածուն եմ ուտում, էն էլ ոչ հաճախ։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ ինձ որ մնար, դրանք էլ չէի ուտի, որովհետև ախորժակի առումով ընդհանրապես չեն ձգում ինձ, համ էլ առանձնապես լավ էլ չեմ մարսում կաթնամթերքը, վեգանությունն էլ ավելի ճիշտ սննդակարգ եմ համարում, ուղղակի ներկայիս պայմաններում կալցիումն ու B12 վիտամինը ստանալու ավելի հասանելի ձև չեմ գտնում, համոզված չեմ, որ եթե լրիվ հրաժարվեմ կաթնամթերքից, կկարողանամ նշածս սննդանյութերի անհրաժեշտ քանակությունն ապահովել, դրա համար եմ ուտում երբեմն։ Եթե բնական պայմաններում ապրելիս լինեի, հաստատ լրիվ կհրաժարվեի կաթնամթերքից էլ, ձվից էլ։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ինձ համար կատարյալ սննդակարգը հումակերությունն ա  :Jpit: ։ Հուսով եմ՝ մի օր դրան էլ կհասնեմ։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա բուսակերությանը, ապա պաշտոնապես բուսակերությունը տենց միանշանակ չի սահմանվում. խստության տարբեր աստիճաններ կան (կաթնաձվաբուսակերներ, որոնք բացի բույսերից, ուտում են նաև կաթնամթերք ու ձու, կաթնաբուսակերներ, որոնք բացի բույսերից, նաև կաթնամթերք են ուտում, ձկնաբուսակերներ, որոնք բացի բուսական սննդից ուտում են նաև ձուկ և հիմնականում այլ ծովամթերք նույնպես, հաճախ նաև ձու, կաթնամթերք), որոնք բոլորն էլ պայմանականորեն համարվում են բուսակերներ, ուրիշ բան, որ ինչքան ավելի խիստ ա տվյալ բուսակերը, սովորաբար էնքան ավելի հակված ա իրանից պակաս խիստ բուսակերներին չընդունելու որպես բուսակերի։ Եթե «բուսակեր» բառը խստորեն դիտարկենք, ապա իրոք ստացվում ա, որ միայն վեգաններն են իսկական բուսակեր, քանի որ միայն իրենք են, որ միայն բույսեր են ուտում։ 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես ամեն մարդ իր համար իրավունք ունի որոշելու, թե ինչ աստիճանի կամ խստության բուսակերությունը համարի բուսակերություն։ Իմ անձնական ընկալմամբ էլ, օրինակ, որևէ կենդանի ուտողը բուսակեր չի, բայց, ասենք, եթե հատուկ դրա վերաբերյալ խոսակցություն չլինի, ինքս երբեք չեմ ասի՝ գիտե՞ս, դու հեչ էլ բուսակեր չես, կամ էսինչ, էնինչ բաները թարգի, որ բուսակեր կոչվես։ Եթե մարդուն դուր ա գալիս իրան բուսակեր համարելը, կամ թեկուզ զուտ գործնական առումով, ինչպես դու նշեցիր, հարմար ա էդ բառը կիրառելը իր ուզած ուտելիքներն ավելի հեշտությամբ ձեռք բերելու համար, թող անի, ու՞մ ինչ դրանից։

----------


## Շինարար

Իմ բուսակերությունը ձուն ու կաթնամթերքը չի բացառում ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում բացառել, բայց վիքիով ճշտել եմ, դեռ դա բուսակեր ա համարվում


Vegetarianism /ˈvɛdʒətɛəriənɪzəm/ is the practice of abstaining from the consumption of meat (red meat, poultry, seafood, insects and the flesh of any other animal), and may also include abstention from by-products of animal slaughter

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ընկուզեղենը շատ ուտել խորհուրդ չի էլ տրվում, լավ չի շատը։ Համարվում ա, որ ամեն մարդ մի բուռ՝ իր բռի չափով ընկուզեղեն ուտի օրական։ Դրանից ավելն, ասում են, վնասակար ա նույնիսկ։


Նոր տեսա էս գրառումը: Ընկուզեղենը վնաս չի, միակ վնասը որ կարող ա հասցնել չաղացնելն ա  :Jpit:  Մի բուռը նորմալ ա, բայց ավելն էլ առանձնապես վնաս չի տալիս, բացի ավելորդ կիլոգրամներից: Մենակ բրազիլական ընկույզից պետք է զգուշանալ, դրանցից օրական հինգ հատից ավել չի կարելի ուտել, որովհետև թույն են արտադրում, բայց փոքր քանակով անվնաս են: Մեկ էլ չի կարելի հում հնդկական ընկույզ (cashew) ուտել, որը նույնպես թունավոր է, բայց խանութներում վաճառվող բոլոր հնդկական ընկույզները վերամշակված են, հումը կանաչ գույնի է լինում:

----------


## boooooooom

Ես լսել եմ, որ ընկուզեղենը համեմատաբար դժվարամարս ա:Երևի դրա համար են սահմանափակում: Օրինակ քնելուց առաջ...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես լսել եմ, որ ընկուզեղենը համեմատաբար դժվարամարս ա:Երևի դրա համար են սահմանափակում: Օրինակ քնելուց առաջ...


Դե հա, որովհետև մոտ կեսը ճարպ ա, ինչը դժվարամարս ա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նոր տեսա էս գրառումը: Ընկուզեղենը վնաս չի, միակ վնասը որ կարող ա հասցնել չաղացնելն ա  Մի բուռը նորմալ ա, բայց ավելն էլ առանձնապես վնաս չի տալիս, բացի ավելորդ կիլոգրամներից: Մենակ բրազիլական ընկույզից պետք է զգուշանալ, դրանցից օրական հինգ հատից ավել չի կարելի ուտել, որովհետև թույն են արտադրում, բայց փոքր քանակով անվնաս են: Մեկ էլ չի կարելի հում հնդկական ընկույզ (cashew) ուտել, որը նույնպես թունավոր է, բայց խանութներում վաճառվող բոլոր հնդկական ընկույզները վերամշակված են, հումը կանաչ գույնի է լինում:


Դե, ես չեմ էլ ասել, թե ընկուզեղենը վնաս ա, բայց մեծ քանակությունը վնաս ա, սրա մասին շատ եմ կարդացել, ու խոսքը չաղացնելու մասին չի, էլի։ Մենակ բրազիլականը չի, նուշն էլ մի բռից ավել հեչ խորհուրդ չի տրվում (դեռ մի բուռն էլ ա շատ, ասում են), գետնանուշը (фисташка) ընդհանրապես էնքան վնասակար ա, որ ավելի լավ ա՝ ընդհանրապես չուտել (հա, գիտեմ՝ շատերն առանց գետնանուշի կյանք չունեն ու ոչ մի դեպքում չեն ընդունի, որ վնասակար ա)։ Խնդիրն էն ա, որ ընկուզեղենը բավական մեծ քանակությամբ ֆիտինաթթու (phytic acid) ա պարունակում, որը վնասակար ա. խոչընդոտում ա մի շարք կարևոր սննդանյութերի յուրացմանը, և ոչ միայն։

----------

boooooooom (31.03.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ընկուզեղենի՝ չաղացնող լինելուն, ապա մենակ մի բան կարող եմ ասել. ու՞ր էր ինձ տենց բախտ  :LOL: ։ Կամ որ համարվում ա սննդարար. ես որ ուտում եմ, ոնց որ ոչ մի բան կերած չլինեմ, զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց ա սննդարար ու չաղացնող համարվում։ Թե՞ մի քանի բուռ պիտի ուտեմ, որ չաղանամ  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Hovak

Բարև ձեզ ժողովուրդ ջան ... ներս կարելի ա՞ )))
Անցնում էի էս կողմերով, լսեցի շուխուռ ա, ասի մտնեմ ու ասեմ որ ես էլ եմ բուսակերների թմից։
Փաստորեն էս ֆորումում ամենա ստաժավոր մարդը ես եմ, ունեմ մի 5-6 գրառում ))
Ինքս 5 տարվա բուսակեր եմ, երբեմն փորձում եմ վեգան ու հում սնունդ, բայց ոչ միշտ։
Վերջին անգամ 4 ամիս հում եմ սնվել։ Դրանից հետո ամսվա մեջ մի երկու շաբաթ կարող ա վեգան ու հում սնվեմ։ 
Կինս համով ա խզարում, գայթակղությանը չեմ դիմանում։  :Smile: 
մենք ընտանիքով ենք բուսակեր, կինս, 3 տարեկան աղջիկս ու ես։ Աղջիկս ծնված օրվանից չի իմացել թե միսը ինչ բան ա, կմեծանա՝ հետո թող ինքը որոշի։
մենք մսից հրաժարվել են ոչ թե առողջական, այլ կենդանիների կյանքը գնահատելու ու սպանդին չմասնակցելու պատճառով։ Էդ թվում չենք կրում նաև կաշի ու մորթի։
թերևս էսքանը, շատ զահլա չտանեմ )))

----------

boooooooom (31.03.2016), John (31.03.2016), Ուլուանա (31.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինչ վերաբերում ա ընկուզեղենի՝ չաղացնող լինելուն, ապա մենակ մի բան կարող եմ ասել. ու՞ր էր ինձ տենց բախտ ։ Կամ որ համարվում ա սննդարար. ես որ ուտում եմ, ոնց որ ոչ մի բան կերած չլինեմ, զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց ա սննդարար ու չաղացնող համարվում։ Թե՞ մի քանի բուռ պիտի ուտեմ, որ չաղանամ ։


Ան ջան, կամ քիչ ես ուտում, կամ էլ անընդհատ չես ուտում։

Եթե իրոք ուզում ես չաղանալ, օրը երեք անգամ ճաշելուց հետո մի մեծ բուռ ընկուզեղեն կեր։ Եթե ամեն օր սա անես, շաբաթական մոտ մեկ կիլո կչաղանաս։ Սեփական փորձիցս եմ ասում  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ախր որ չեք ասում՝ էսինչը վնաս ա, էսինչը օգուտ ա: Հազար մարդ, հազար օրգանիզմ, հազար սննդանյութ: Ցանկացած նյութի համար կա կոնկրետ քանակ, որը տվյալ անձի համար վնաս չի: Հիմա ինչքան ուզում եք, ասենք լոբազգիների գովքը արեք, կոնկրետ ինձ համար մի հատիկ լոբին էլ վնաս ա: Կամ նա, ով ընկուզեղենից ալերգիա ունի, չեք կարող համոզել, որ ուտի, որտև մի կտորն էլ վնաս ա:

----------

Զաքար (31.03.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ախր որ չեք ասում՝ էսինչը վնաս ա, էսինչը օգուտ ա: Հազար մարդ, հազար օրգանիզմ, հազար սննդանյութ: Ցանկացած նյութի համար կա կոնկրետ քանակ, որը տվյալ անձի համար վնաս չի: Հիմա ինչքան ուզում եք, ասենք լոբազգիների գովքը արեք, կոնկրետ ինձ համար մի հատիկ լոբին էլ վնաս ա: Կամ նա, ով ընկուզեղենից ալերգիա ունի, չեք կարող համոզել, որ ուտի, որտև մի կտորն էլ վնաս ա:


Ահա լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Ես որ տուն եմ գալիս ամեն օր մի երեք բուռ հնդկական եմ ուտում  :Blush:  ոչ Ռուֆուսի ասած չաղացել եմ, ոչ էլ Անահիտի ասած թունավորվել։

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2016), Rammstein (31.03.2016), Շինարար (01.04.2016), Ռուֆուս (01.04.2016)

----------


## Progart

Բուսակերությունն իմ վրա դրական մեծ ազդեցություն ա ունեցել։ Ավելի «թեթև» եմ դարձել։ Էներգիան էլ ավելացել ա։
 Ասեմ, որ օվո֊լակտո բուսակեր եմ, այսինքն օգտագործում եմ նաև կաթնամթերք, ձու, մեղր (ձուն շատ քիչ)։ Դրա համար էլ, կարելի ա ասել, որ վստահ եմ, կալցիումի պակաս դժվար թե ունենամ։
 Բուսակերությունն իմ համար բացի առողջականից, այլ նշանակություն էլ ունի։ Երբ հանկարծ շեղվում եմ իմ բնականոն վիճակից, թվում ա, թե չեմ կարողանում սովորել։ Դրան հաջորդող 1 կամ 2 օրերը շատ վատ վիճակում եմ լինում, դրա համար էլ աշխատում եմ միշտ պահպանել առողջ ապրելակերպի կանոնները։

----------


## Շինարար

Մի տարի ավել ա միս ու ձուկ չեմ ուտում, մի երկու անգամ խախտել եմ դիեատսա, մեկ Եգիպտոսում, որովհետև բարդ էր նենց ռեստորան գտնելը, որում բուսակերական սնունդ լիներ, էնտեղ էդքան տարրածված չի, մի անգամ էլ էս վերջերս ռուսական խանութում սալ տեսա, չոքերս թուլացան, առա, կերա, վերջ: Նավսս կոտրեց: Էս պասի հետ որոշշեցի վեգանություն փորձեմ. դե ընդամենը 49 օր ա, ասի՝ կդիմանամ: Նիկակ նետ: Ամենահեշտը ձվից հրաժարվել ա: Անձու հնարավոր ա ապրել :LOL:  Եվ պակասը չեմ զգում, նաև կաթ շատ վաղուցվանից չեմ օգտագործում: Մեղրից ալերգիա ունեմ, չնայած չեմ հասկանում թե խի չի մեղրը վեգանի համար թույլատրելի, մեկը ես քիչ դոզաներով կարամ մեկ-մեկ փորձեմ: Մնացած կաթնամթերքը՝ մածուն, սմետան, բարդ ա: Բայց ըստ էության նորից էդքան հատուկ չեմ տրամադրված դրանք դադարեցնելու: Ես ուղղակի ալերգիա ունեմ ինչ-որ բաներից, ու մինչև վերջ չեմ կարողանում ամեն ինչը գտնել: Ամեն դեպքում ձուն կարևոր էր դիետայիցս բացառելը, դեռ ուշադիր չեմ թխվածքեղենի բաղադրություններին, բայց կամաց կսկսեմ ավելի ուշադիր լինելը: Քանի գնում ինչքան ա տարածվում բուսակերությունը, ու վստահ եմ, որ մի օր համընդհանուր տարածում ա գտնելու: 

Երբեք չեմ առնում նաև պաստա, հա՝ դրսւմ ուտելիս կարամ առնբեմ, բայց տանը պատրաստելու չէ, որովհետև վտանգը մեծ ա անցնելու դրան, հեշտ պատրատսվող բան ու արագ գիրանալու, նախընտրում եմ գրեչկա ու տարբեր տեսակի լոբազգիներ՝ հիմանկանում կանաչ լոբի, կանաչ ոլոռ, դեղին ոլոռ, սիսեռ (սա էլ ա ալերգիկ լինելու վտանգի տակ): 

Մեկ էլ շատ-շատ եմ առնում կանաչիներ՝ համեմ, սամիթ, կանաչ սոխ, թարխուն, սպանախ, ու սա ահավոր թանկ ա, ամենաթանկ մասն ա սննդիս, բայց ինձ թվում ա նաև ամենաօգտակար մասը:

----------

Ուլուանա (22.03.2017)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մեծերն ինչ ուզում են թող անեն։ Բայց փոքր երեխեքին քանի գնում էնքան համոզվում եմ, որ դրանից սխալ բան չկա։ Իմ համար աբսուրդ ա որ 1.3 տարեկան երեխուն արդեն կողքից պիտի երկաթ խմացնես, որ նորմայի մեջ գա երկաթը։ Ինչքան էլ ինտերնետները լիքն ա, էս էս էս բաները ուտես սաղ լավ կլինի, մինչև երկաթի լուծույթի հեղուկը շշից գդալով չլցնես առհա թե կիմանաս թե ինչքան կա մեջը։ էդ էլ դեռ մենակ երկաթը։ Մնացած բաների մասին, որոք սկի անալիզ էլ չեն անում մինչև չմեռնես, էլ չեմ խոսում։

----------

Cassiopeia (22.03.2017), Chuk (22.03.2017), GriFFin (26.03.2017), Արէա (22.03.2017), Հայկօ (22.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (22.03.2017), Ռուֆուս (22.03.2017), Տրիբուն (22.03.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեծերն ինչ ուզում են թող անեն։ Բայց փոքր երեխեքին քանի գնում էնքան համոզվում եմ, որ դրանից սխալ բան չկա։ Իմ համար աբսուրդ ա որ 1.3 տարեկան երեխուն արդեն կողքից պիտի երկաթ խմացնես, որ նորմայի մեջ գա երկաթը։ Ինչքան էլ ինտերնետները լիքն ա, էս էս էս բաները ուտես սաղ լավ կլինի, մինչև երկաթի լուծույթի հեղուկը շշից գդալով չլցնես առհա թե կիմանաս թե ինչքան կա մեջը։ էդ էլ դեռ մենակ երկաթը։ Մնացած բաների մասին, որոք սկի անալիզ էլ չեն անում մինչև չմեռնես, էլ չեմ խոսում։


Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, թե դա տենց ստանդարտ վիճակ ա, որ դու էլ տարածում ես բոլորի վրա։ Իմ տղան (6 տարեկան) ծնված օրվանից միս կերած չկա, բայց մինչև հիմա ոչ մի անգամ երկաթի պակաս չի ունեցել, ամեն տարի ստուգել ենք տալիս։ Ընդ որում՝ ինքը հիմա տենց երևելի ուտող էլ չի, գիտես, ուղղակի ես հատուկ աշխատում եմ միշտ երկաթով հարուստ սնունդ ապահովել, որ պակաս չունենա։ Ու դա շատ բարդ չի, ընդամենը պետք ա տեղյակ լինել, թե ինչ սննդամթերքներ միշտ ներառել սննդակարգի մեջ ու հետևողական լինել, ինչպես նաև նենց անել, որ կալցիումը երկաթով հարուստ սննդի հետ չլինի կամ անմիջապես առաջ ու հետո, քանի որ կալցիումը խանգարում ա երկաթի յուրացմանը (ցանկալի ա՝ երկու ժամ ինտերվալ լինի երկաթով հարուստ սննդի ու կալցիումով հարուստ սննդի միջև), նաև հաշվի առնել, որ վիտամին C–ն նպաստում ա երկաթի լավ յուրացմանը։ Առաջին հայացքից կարող ա շատ բարդ թվա, մարդ մտածի՝ վայ, էդքան պիտի մտածեմ, թե ինչը ինչից հետո, ինչի հետ տամ և այլն, բայց երբ սովորում ես, շատ էլ սովորական վիճակ ա։ Ես որ չեմ բողոքում ու չեմ նեղվում դրանից։

Բնական ա, որ վատ ուտող երեխայի դեպքում ավելի մեծ ա հավանականությունը, որ ինչ–որ սննդանյութերի, էդ թվում և երկաթի պակաս կունենա, բայց իրականում միս ուտող շատ երեխաներ էլ երկաթի պակաս ունեն։ Ինչի՞ ա քեզ թվում, թե դա մենակ միս չուտելուց կարող ա լինել։

----------


## ivy

> Մեծերն ինչ ուզում են թող անեն։ Բայց փոքր երեխեքին քանի գնում էնքան համոզվում եմ, որ դրանից սխալ բան չկա։ Իմ համար աբսուրդ ա որ 1.3 տարեկան երեխուն արդեն կողքից պիտի երկաթ խմացնես, որ նորմայի մեջ գա երկաթը։ Ինչքան էլ ինտերնետները լիքն ա, էս էս էս բաները ուտես սաղ լավ կլինի, մինչև երկաթի լուծույթի հեղուկը շշից գդալով չլցնես առհա թե կիմանաս թե ինչքան կա մեջը։ էդ էլ դեռ մենակ երկաթը։ Մնացած բաների մասին, որոք սկի անալիզ էլ չեն անում մինչև չմեռնես, էլ չեմ խոսում։


Ներս ջան, եթե սխալ ես համարում, ինչի՞ ես շարունակում։

----------


## Rhayader

Բուսակերության թեման, փաստորեն, կարող է գնալ երկու հնարավոր ուղղություններով. «դուք դաժան արյունարբու մսակերներդ» (հարձակվողական), կամ «իմ պրոտեզը ոտքին հիանալի փոխարինում է» (պաշտպանական):

----------


## Շինարար

> Բուսակերության թեման, փաստորեն, կարող է գնալ երկու հնարավոր ուղղություններով. «դուք դաժան արյունարբու մսակերներդ» (հարձակվողական), կամ «իմ պրոտեզը ոտքին հիանալի փոխարինում է» (պաշտպանական):


Ես ինչ բուսակեր եմ դառել, ավելի շատ ենթարկվում եմ մսակերների կողմից նմանատիպ «բուլինգի»: Ասենք՝ նի ստավո նի սսեվո մարդիկ սկսում են՝ դուք բուսակերներդ, երբ ես ոչ մեկին չեմ քարոզում, չեմ պարտադրում, ուղղակի իմ ընկերների հետ կարամ կիսվեմ իմ կենսափորձով, ինչպես լիքը այլ հարցերում, էնպես էլ էս: Էսօր մեկը ինձ ֆեյսբուքով չաթով իր կարծիքով հումորային բան ա ուղարկել, որ յանի մսակերները, երբ ժարիտ արած մսի կողքով անցնում են թուքները գնում ա, բուսակերներն էլ երևի երբ գազոնի կողքով են անցնում: Մեղա: Օքեյ:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես ինչ բուսակեր եմ դառել, ավելի շատ ենթարկվում եմ մսակերների կողմից նմանատիպ «բուլինգի»: Ասենք՝ նի ստավո նի սսեվո մարդիկ սկսում են՝ դուք բուսակերներդ, երբ ես ոչ մեկին չեմ քարոզում, չեմ պարտադրում, ուղղակի իմ ընկերների հետ կարամ կիսվեմ իմ կենսափորձով, ինչպես լիքը այլ հարցերում, էնպես էլ էս: Էսօր մեկը ինձ ֆեյսբուքով չաթով իր կարծիքով հումորային բան ա ուղարկել, որ յանի մսակերները, երբ ժարիտ արած մսի կողքով անցնում են թուքները գնում ա, բուսակերներն էլ երևի երբ գազոնի կողքով են անցնում: Մեղա: Օքեյ:


Այվիից հարցրու, ես իրա հետ ընդհանրապես բուսակերությունից խոսե՞լ եմ, թե՞ չէ  :Jpit:  պարզապես երբ մի քանի տարի քեզ բուսակերները դիակեր են անվանում, որոշ անտիպատիա ձևավորվում ա իրանց նկատմամբ: Անձամբ իմ կարծիքով, բուսակերների թեման պիտի նվիրված լիներ բուսակերության ոչ թե ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելուն, այլ ճաշատեսակներին ու դիետային:

----------

Շինարար (22.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Այվիից հարցրու, ես իրա հետ ընդհանրապես բուսակերությունից խոսե՞լ եմ, թե՞ չէ  պարզապես երբ մի քանի տարի քեզ բուսակերները դիակեր են անվանում, որոշ անտիպատիա ձևավորվում ա իրանց նկատմամբ: Անձամբ իմ կարծիքով, բուսակերների թեման պիտի նվիրված լիներ բուսակերության ոչ թե ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելուն, այլ ճաշատեսակներին ու դիետային:


ևս մեկ անգամ ստիպված եմ արդարանալ: ահա թեմայի առաջին գրառումը՝




> Նման թեմա կար էս բաժնում, բայց փակվել ա: Եկա իմ շատ կարճատև, հուսամ՝ երկարատև դառնալիք փորձով կիսվեմ: 
> 
> Ուրեմն ինչքան ժամանակ ա անցել եմ բուսակերության, նենց չի, որ եսիմինչ կտրականապես մսից հրաժարվում եմ, բայց չեմ առնում, չեմ պատրաստում, դրսում չեմ պատվիրում, բայց ասենք մամայի սարքած տոլմայից չեմ հրաժարվի իհարկե, կամ սալից: Կենդանական սննդից՝ կաթնամթերք ու ձու, մեղր, մսից եմ խուսափում մենակ, տապակած կանաչի՝ ամեն օր՝ մածունով, եփած բանջարեղեն՝ լիմոն եմ մի հատ մզւոմ մեջը ու հետը եփում, որ համով լինի: Համ սարքելն ա ավելի հավես, համ էլ մի տեսակ էներգիայով եմ լցվել, մինչև գիշերը տասներկուսը կարամ աշխատեմ, տասներկուսից հետո էլ մի երկու-երեք ժամ զարթուն մնամ, պետք էլ լինի՝ չեմ կարում քնեմ, առավոտը իննին, ինն անց կես զարթնում եմ, ստացվում ա, որ սաղ-սաղ 5 ժամ եմ քնում, ու չեմ հոգնում, ցերեկների քնկոտությունս որ էդքան հաճախ էի ունենում լրիվ վերացել ա: Այլ մանրամասներին էլ չանդրադառնամ, բայց ասում եմ՝ առայժմ իրան մենակ արդարացնում ա բուսակերությունը:
> 
> ավելի փորձառու բուսակերներից ընդունվում են խորհուրդներ:


ինձ թվում ա՝ լրիվ նորմալ ա:

----------

Rhayader (22.03.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

Իմ ասածը քեզ չէր վերաբերում, այլ ավելի շատ նման թեմաների զարգացման տենդենցին:

Մեկ էլ, բուսակերությունն, իմ կարծիքով, էնքան էլ մասնագիտություն չի, որ փորձառու-ոչ փորձառու լինի մեջը  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մեկ էլ, բուսակերությունն, իմ կարծիքով, էնքան էլ մասնագիտություն չի, որ փորձառու-ոչ փորձառու լինի մեջը


Ասենք ծնողությունն էլ մասնագիտություն չի, բայց երեխա ունենալուց ծնողության փորձ չունեցող մարդկանց լսելն ու հետևելը... կարող ա դիագնոզ էլ դիտվել։

----------

Ուլուանա (22.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...Իմ տղան (6 տարեկան) ծնված օրվանից միս կերած չկա....


Ինչ մեխք ա բայց երեխեն ...  :Sad:

----------

Լեո (15.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօր ես սիբեխ եմ կերել, երեկ էլ սպանախ եմ կերել, շատ համով էր: Համով էր, քանի որ նախորդ օրը մի եքա կտոր սթեյք էի կերել, դրանից առաջ էլ հընգերութան հետ քյաբաբ-խորոված՝ իրա երկու շիշ արաղով։ Էս ինչի եմ ասում․ եթե ես երկու օր վրա-վրա ինձ մեծ քանակությամբ մսին կապած չլինեի, սիբեխն ու սպանախը տենց հավեսով չէի ուտի։ Այլ կերպ ասած, բալանսավորեք ձեր ռացիոնը հարգելիներս, կերեք ամեն ինչ, բայց չափի մեջ։ Ուտելիքից կուլտ մի սարքեք, կլինի դա միայն կանաչ խոտ, թե միայն կարմիր միս։

----------

Arpine (24.03.2017), boooooooom (23.05.2017), Cassiopeia (23.03.2017), Quyr Qery (17.02.2020), Արէա (22.03.2017), Բարեկամ (23.05.2017), Հարդ (22.05.2017), Ռուֆուս (22.03.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ասենք ծնողությունն էլ մասնագիտություն չի, բայց երեխա ունենալուց ծնողության փորձ չունեցող մարդկանց լսելն ու հետևելը... կարող ա դիագնոզ էլ դիտվել։


Դե, խնդիրն էն ա, որ ծնողության փորձ ունեցող մարդկանց լսելն էլ ա հաճախ վտանգավոր, որովհետև, կրկնեմ, ինքը մասնագիտություն չի ու ֆորմալ կրթություն չի ենթադրում: Օրինակ՝ Հայաստանում ծնողների մեծ մասը ֆիզիկական պատիժների, ասել ա թե՝ երեխաների նկատմամբ բռնություն կիրառելու կողմնակից են, ոմն ծանոթ  հոգեբանության ամբիոնի նախագահ էլ ասում էր՝ մահակի տակ մեծացած երեխան սոված չի մնա: Նույնն էլ բուսակերները, կեսից շատը ինչ-որ հիպպիներ են լինելու, որոնք քեզ լիքը կպատմեն նրա մասին, թե ինչքան դաժան ա կենդանիներ ուտելն, ու չեն պատմի սպիտակուցների, երկաթի, կրեատինի դեֆիցիտի հետևանքների ու դրանց դեմն առնելու մասին: Ու սոյա կհամոզեն ուտել առանց բացատրելու, թե դա պոտենցիայիդ վրա ինչ հետևանքներ ա ունենալու:

----------

Տրիբուն (23.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էսօր ես սիբեխ եմ կերել, երեկ էլ սպանախ եմ կերել, շատ համով էր: Համով էր, քանի որ նախորդ օրը մի եքա կտոր սթեյք էի կերել, դրանից առաջ էլ հընգերութան հետ քյաբաբ-խորոված՝ իրա երկու շիշ արաղով։ Էս ինչի եմ ասում․ եթե ես երկու օր վրա-վրա ինձ մեծ քանակությամբ մսին կապած չլինեի, սիբեխն ու սպանախը տենց հավեսով չէի ուտի։ Այլ կերպ ասած, բալանսավորեք ձեր ռացիոնը հարգելիներս, կերեք ամեն ինչ, բայց չափի մեջ։ Ուտելիքից կուլտ մի սարքեք, կլինի դա միայն կանաչ խոտ, թե միայն կարմիր միս։


ինձ թվում ա՝ ամենակարևորը չքարոզելն ա: ոչ մեկի հաճելի չի, երբ իրան սովորացնում են՝ ինչ ուտի, ոնց քայլի, ոնց հագնվի, ոնց էն բանից անի և այլն: այլ բան ա, եթե մարդը կոնկետ հարցնում ա: Թե չէ տեղից վերկացողը սկսում ա բացատրել, որ մարդն ամենակեր ա, որ իր ռացիոնում պարտադիր պետք ա էս լինի, էն լինի, նայում ես իրա կազմվածքին, մտածում ես՝ օքեյ:

----------

Progart (25.03.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

Երկար ժամանակ ա ինչ ուզում եմ փորձել բուսակերության երևի ամենամսակեր տեսակը, որը կներառի՝ կաթնամթերք, ձու, ձուկ (մեկ մեկ էլ կարելի ա հավի միս):
Խելքս գնում ա բուսականությամբ սնվելու համար: Կանաչեղեն, հատիկեղեն, պանրեղեն (հա գիտեմ որ էս մեկը բուսականություն չի  :Jpit:  ) մեկ մեկ անհագ ձևով եմ ուտում: Բայց պահ ա գալիս, որ նույն ձևի մսեղենն եմ հիշում ու նորից չի ստացվում գոնե մի շաբաթ փորձել: Թե՛ բուսականություն, թե՛ մսեղեն հավասարաչափ շատ եմ սիրում: Եթե միսը սկսում ա գերակշռել մեջս զզվանք ա սկսում հասունանալ: Եթե բուսականությունն ա գերակշռում՝ զզվանքը բուսականությունից բացառված ա, բայց մսի պակաս անպայման զգում եմ ինձ օրվա մեջ կշտացած զգալու համար:

Մի անգամ երկար ժամանակ խոզի միսը փոխարինել էի հավով (խոզի միս հաճախ չեմ էլ ուտում), ու երբ նորից խոզի միս փորձեցի հեչ դուրս չէկավ: 

Շատ ա գրավում, որ լիքը բուսակերության անցածներ փաստում են, որ դարձել են ավելի թեթև, ավելի էներգիայով լի, բայց առանց ինչ որ մեկի ասածը կասկածի տակ դնելու ինձ միշտ էլ հետաքրքրում ա. արդյո՞ք էդ ուղղակի ներշնչանք չի: Ու ես էլ եթե կարողանամ մի կարճ ժամանակով փորձել ինքս էլ կարող ա հաստատ չհասկանամ, հիմա ես թեթև ե՞մ թե ներշնչում եմ ինձ:

Բացասական մի բան էլ եմ նկատել, որը չնայած կարող ա սխալվում եմ: Երկար ժամանակվա բուսակերների մոտ նկատում եմ մաշկի ուրիշ վիճակ, որը ինձ ինձ որ բանի պակաս ա թվում: Դեպքեր են եղել, երբ էդ բանը նկատել եմ, հետո եմ իմացել որ շուտվա բուսակեր են: Սա իհարկե չեմ կարող միանշանակ բուսակերության հետ կապել, բայց կասկածներ առաջացնում ա:

Աշխատող մարդու համար ավելի դժվար ա բուսակեր լինելը: Դրսում սնունդը հիմնականում կապված ա մսի հետ: Որտեղ էլ այլընտրանք կա, իրանց մենյուի մեխը միսն ա: Մսից խուսափելու համար կարելի ա քաղաքի տարբեր բուֆետներն այցելել, բայց ասեմ՝ չէի ասի թե մսեղենով սնվելն ավելի թանկ ա նստում:

Հետաքրքիր ա էն պահը, որ միս օրգանիզմս սիրում ա շատ՝ բայց կոնկրետ չափով: Այլապես զզվանք ա սկսում ու կարող ա շատ խորանա:

----------

CactuSoul (22.05.2017), Progart (23.04.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկար ժամանակ ա ինչ ուզում եմ փորձել բուսակերության երևի ամենամսակեր տեսակը, որը կներառի՝ կաթնամթերք, ձու, ձուկ (մեկ մեկ էլ կարելի ա հավի միս):
> Խելքս գնում ա բուսականությամբ սնվելու համար: Կանաչեղեն, հատիկեղեն, պանրեղեն (հա գիտեմ որ էս մեկը բուսականություն չի  ) մեկ մեկ անհագ ձևով եմ ուտում: Բայց պահ ա գալիս, որ նույն ձևի մսեղենն եմ հիշում ու նորից չի ստացվում գոնե մի շաբաթ փորձել: Թե՛ բուսականություն, թե՛ մսեղեն հավասարաչափ շատ եմ սիրում: Եթե միսը սկսում ա գերակշռել մեջս զզվանք ա սկսում հասունանալ: Եթե բուսականությունն ա գերակշռում՝ զզվանքը բուսականությունից բացառված ա, բայց մսի պակաս անպայման զգում եմ ինձ օրվա մեջ կշտացած զգալու համար:
> 
> Մի անգամ երկար ժամանակ խոզի միսը փոխարինել էի հավով (խոզի միս հաճախ չեմ էլ ուտում), ու երբ նորից խոզի միս փորձեցի հեչ դուրս չէկավ: 
> 
> Շատ ա գրավում, որ լիքը բուսակերության անցածներ փաստում են, որ դարձել են ավելի թեթև, ավելի էներգիայով լի, բայց առանց ինչ որ մեկի ասածը կասկածի տակ դնելու ինձ միշտ էլ հետաքրքրում ա. արդյո՞ք էդ ուղղակի ներշնչանք չի: Ու ես էլ եթե կարողանամ մի կարճ ժամանակով փորձել ինքս էլ կարող ա հաստատ չհասկանամ, հիմա ես թեթև ե՞մ թե ներշնչում եմ ինձ:
> 
> Բացասական մի բան էլ եմ նկատել, որը չնայած կարող ա սխալվում եմ: Երկար ժամանակվա բուսակերների մոտ նկատում եմ մաշկի ուրիշ վիճակ, որը ինձ ինձ որ բանի պակաս ա թվում: Դեպքեր են եղել, երբ էդ բանը նկատել եմ, հետո եմ իմացել որ շուտվա բուսակեր են: Սա իհարկե չեմ կարող միանշանակ բուսակերության հետ կապել, բայց կասկածներ առաջացնում ա:
> 
> ...


Ընդհանրապես, առավելապես բուսական սննդով սնվելն ավելի առողջարար ա, քան առավելապես մսային սննդով սնվելը: Բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով բուսակերներն իրոք չափազանցնում են էդ թեթևանալու ու լավ զգալու պահերը: Ու հետաքրքիր ա՝ մաշկի ի՞նչ վիճակ ես նկատում բուսակերների մոտ:

Ի դեպ, քո նկարագրած բուսակերության «տեսակին» որ ուզում ես անցնել, շատ բուսակերների կարծիքով բուսակերություն չի: Ավելի շատ ֆլեքսիտարիանիզմ ա: Ըստ որոշ գիտահետազոտական աղբյուրների, դա ամենաառողջ սննդակարգն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (22.05.2017), Հարդ (22.05.2017)

----------


## Արամ

> Շատ ա գրավում, որ լիքը բուսակերության անցածներ փաստում են, որ դարձել են ավելի թեթև, ավելի էներգիայով լի, բայց առանց ինչ որ մեկի ասածը կասկածի տակ դնելու ինձ միշտ էլ հետաքրքրում ա. արդյո՞ք էդ ուղղակի ներշնչանք չի: Ու ես էլ եթե կարողանամ մի կարճ ժամանակով փորձել ինքս էլ կարող ա հաստատ չհասկանամ, հիմա ես թեթև ե՞մ թե ներշնչում եմ ինձ:


Ի՞նչ կարևոր ա, ներշնչանք ա թե չէ, եթե քեզ իսկապես ավելի թեթև, էներգիայով լի զգաս։

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես էլ եմ Հարդի ասածի նման։ Շատ եմ սիրում բանջարեղեն ու միրգ, իսկ մսի մասին ինքնուրույն խիստ հազվադեպ կհիշեմ։ Բայց դե ընտանիքում ընդունված ա, որ միսը օգտակար ա, պարտադիր ա, ևն, ու պարբերաբար հիշեցնում են, չի ստացվում մոռանալ ))
Մսից հրաժարվել չեմ ուզում, քանի որ տարին 1-2 անգամ կարող ա սիրտս խաշ ուզի, հետո՝ աշխարհում հարիսա կա, տոլմա, բլինչիկ, խորոված․․․ Ո՞նց չուտես։ Կամ գարեջրի հետ ջերկի կամ խաշած խեցգետին )) Հաճախ չեմ ուտում, ուտելիս էլ շատ չեմ ուտում, բայց լիովին հրաժարվել չեմ ուզում։
Հա, ու թռչնամիս֊ձուկ համեմատաբար ավելի շատ եմ սիրում, քան տավար֊խոզ֊մոզ։

----------

Հարդ (22.05.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

> Ընդհանրապես, առավելապես բուսական սննդով սնվելն ավելի առողջարար ա, քան առավելապես մսային սննդով սնվելը: Բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով բուսակերներն իրոք չափազանցնում են էդ թեթևանալու ու լավ զգալու պահերը: Ու հետաքրքիր ա՝ մաշկի ի՞նչ վիճակ ես նկատում բուսակերների մոտ:


Սովորականից ավելի ավելի սպիտակ: Բայց ոչ թե սպիտակ մաշկ ունեցողների նման, այլ ոնց որ ավելի բարակ, ավելի սփրթնած, ինչ որ պեպենոտվ մանր բաներով: Եթե կարողացա տեսածս ճիշտ նկարագրել:




> Ի՞նչ կարևոր ա, ներշնչանք ա թե չէ, եթե քեզ իսկապես ավելի թեթև, էներգիայով լի զգաս։


Դե եթե ներշնչանք ա կարելի ա ուրիշ աղբյուր գտնել ու համ միս ուտել, համ թեթև զգալ:




> Ես էլ եմ Հարդի ասածի նման։ Շատ եմ սիրում բանջարեղեն ու միրգ, իսկ մսի մասին ինքնուրույն խիստ հազվադեպ կհիշեմ։


Այ ստեղ մի քիչ տարբեր ենք Կակտուս ջան: Ես ինքնուրույն հաճախ եմ հիշում ու ինձ հենց էդ ա խանգարում որ անցնեմ Բյուրի ասած ֆլեքսիտարիանիզմին )

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սովորականից ավելի ավելի սպիտակ: Բայց ոչ թե սպիտակ մաշկ ունեցողների նման, այլ ոնց որ ավելի բարակ, ավելի սփրթնած, ինչ որ պեպենոտվ մանր բաներով: Եթե կարողացա տեսածս ճիշտ նկարագրել:


Շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել: Բուսակերների մեծ մասն անեմիկ են: Դա մաշկային խնդիր չի, բայց մաշկի վրա առավել տեսանելի ա:

----------

Cassiopeia (22.05.2017), Հարդ (22.05.2017)

----------


## Progart

հնարաւո՞ր ա սնունդն ազդի կենտրոնանալու վրայ։ 
 ու եթէ բուսակեր ես, ո՞նց պիտի կարգաւորես սննդակարգդ, որպէսզի նման խնդիրներ չլինեն։
 մէկ էլ, կալցիումի պակաս եմ սկսում ունենալ, միրգ/բանջարեղէնով, ո՞նց կարելի ա լրացնել էդ պակասը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր նոր հետազոտություն. հաստատելով նախկին տվյալները, որ բուսակերների մոտ սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդության ու սրտամկանի ինֆարկտի ռիսկն իջած ա՝ ցույց են տալիս նաև, որ հեմոռագիկ ինսուլտի ռիսկն ավելի բարձր ա բուսակերների մոտ։ Որպես հավանական պատճառ նշում են, որ բուսակերների մոտ ցածր խտության լիպոպրոտեինների մակարդակը համեմատաբար ցածր ա (ու հենց սրա շնորհիվ էլ նաև սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդության ռիսկն ա իջած)։ Այ սենց հետաքրքիր բաներ։

----------

Varzor (16.09.2019), Տրիբուն (16.09.2019)

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ, իրականում մենակ բուսակերության դեպքում չի, որ պետք ա դրա մասին մտածել ։ Քեզ թվում ա՝ մսակերները որ չեն մտածում, ուրեմն կարիք չունե՞ն։ Ուղղակի բուսակերները, քանի որ շատ դեպքերում բուսակեր են դառնում ավելի առողջ սնվելու համար (*թեև ոչ միայն, ինչպես, օրինակ, ես*), դրա համար իրանք շատ դեպքերում ավելի լայն առումով են հետաքրքրված լինում առողջ լինելով, այսինքն՝ զուտ միս չուտելով չեն սահմանափակվում, նաև ուրիշ բաների վրա են ուշադրություն դարձնում ու աշխատում հետևել։ Ես, օրինակ, հեչ չէի ասի, թե իմ ճանաչած մարդկանց մեջ ինչ–որ սննդանյութերի պակաս ունեցողներն ավելի շատ բուսակերներ են։


Եթե ճիշտ հասկացա, բուսակեր դառնում են ոչ միայն առողջ սնվելու համար (չնայած ես վերապահումով կասեի առողջ), այլև կան այլ պատճառներ ևս:
Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա՝ որո՞նք են այլ հիմնական պատճառները:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե ճիշտ հասկացա, բուսակեր դառնում են ոչ միայն առողջ սնվելու համար (չնայած ես վերապահումով կասեի առողջ), այլև կան այլ պատճառներ ևս:
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա՝ որո՞նք են այլ հիմնական պատճառները:


Հիմնական պատճառը, բացի առողջականից, կենդանիների սպանությանը դեմ լինելն ա: Բայց կան նաև բնապահպանական, տնտեսական և այլ պատճառներ: Հատկապես մեր օրերում մսակերությունը բնապահպանության ու տնտեսության հարցում էլ ա գնալով ավելի ու ավելի լուրջ խնդիր դառնում, և ականջներն ու աչքերը դրա դեմ փակելը խնդիրը ոչ մի գրամ պակաս հրատապ չի դարձնում:

Հուսով եմ`«բուսակերությունը սխալ բան ա» համոզմունքն ապացուցելու փորձեր անելու մտադրությամբ չես հիշել էս թեման: Ոչ բուսակերները սովորաբար ուրիշ պատճառով չեն մտնում էստեղ: Նույնիսկ եթե հարց են տալիս, ապա նախապես պատասխանդ սխալ հանելու և քեզ հակառակն ապացուցելու միտումով: Եթե դու բացառություն ես, ապա` հազար ներողություն  :Jpit: :

----------


## Լեո

> Հիմնական պատճառը, բացի առողջականից, կենդանիների սպանությանը դեմ լինելն ա: Բայց կան նաև բնապահպանական, տնտեսական և այլ պատճառներ: Հատկապես մեր օրերում մսակերությունը բնապահպանության ու տնտեսության հարցում էլ ա գնալով ավելի ու ավելի լուրջ խնդիր դառնում, և ականջներն ու աչքերը դրա դեմ փակելը խնդիրը ոչ մի գրամ պակաս հրատապ չի դարձնում:
> 
> Հուսով եմ`«բուսակերությունը սխալ բան ա» համոզմունքն ապացուցելու փորձեր անելու մտադրությամբ չես հիշել էս թեման: Ոչ բուսակերները սովորաբար ուրիշ պատճառով չեն մտնում էստեղ: Նույնիսկ եթե հարց են տալիս, ապա նախապես պատասխանդ սխալ հանելու և քեզ հակառակն ապացուցելու միտումով: Եթե դու բացառություն ես, ապա` հազար ներողություն :


Բուսակերներին սխալ հանելու իրավունք, թերևս, չունեմ, քանի որ դա, ինչ խոսք, ազատ ընտրության արդյունք է:
Բայց այ որոշ հարցրում համամիտ չլինելու իրավունք ունեմ, երևի: Առողջ սննդակարգի թեմայով որևէ բան չեմ ասի, որովհետև  առնվազն թեման չեմ ուսումնասիրել ըստ արժանվույն, իսկ սեփական փորձս նման բան չի հուշել: Բայց այ չեմ հասկանում «կենդանիների սպանությանը դեմ լինելու» մոտիվը: Այսինքն՝ ավելի նախընտրելի՞ է, որպեսզի տվյալ կենդանատեսակը ընդհանրապես չլինի, քան գույություն ունենա ու զբաղեցնի իրեն հասանելիք տեղը սննային մեծ շղթայում: Պարզ է, չէ՞, որ շատ ընտանի տեսակներ, օրինակ հավը, իսպառ կվերանան, եթե վերանա նրանց նկատմամբ պահանջարկը, որպես սննդամթերք: Որքանո՞վ է այս ցանկությունը բարի, այ դա չեմ հասկացել...

Ես միշտ մտածում եմ, որ սպառելով կենդանական սնունդ՝ վճարում եմ այդ կենդանու կյանքի համար, հանուն նրա, որ նա ապրելու իրավունք ստանա...

Եթե չարդարացրեցի սպասումներդ, հազար ներողություն  :Jpit:

----------

